# 03 350z Need ideas BADDDD!



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 03 350z semi auto stock with the exception of Flowmaster Exhast cat-back. I was wanting to know what are some mods i can do to it besides turbo that are relitively cheap that can improve it.Exspecailly hp.


----------



## Senku (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey.

Some mods you could do to extract additional HP from your car and that are cheap include an aftermarket air intake, aftermarket spark plugs, headers, extractors and bigger fuel injectors, as well as upgrading your exhaust system to a full-system from the cat-back.

However, turbocharging the engine isn't really that expensive if you choose to just bolt on a single turbocharger or a pair of them. You can achieve a power increase of 70bhp just with the addition of a turbo.


----------



## Rozz (Mar 28, 2011)

Exhaust, extractors and a proper intake kit that doesnt suck in hot air from the engine bay would really increase your for a start. Bolt on turbo is not that expensive but i dont think the stock engine can handle too much of boost so maybe keep it on low boost


----------

